# PoNy FiNaLs 2008!!!



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Very cool! I never did any of that stuff growing up, I was always only allowed to show at one local show circuit... Very cool... I hope you have a blast and do really well!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's awesome!  I'm not going, but good luck!


----------



## superstareqrdr (Jun 28, 2008)

A pony I trained and sold last year qualified this year!!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats! I WISH I could go! Unfortunately I gave up my junior (and amateur) status several years ago....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! how exciting, great news! How many horses are you taking there?


----------



## horsegeek194 (Jul 7, 2008)

i am going in the reg. mediums
large greens
reg. samlls
and the USEF medal.

what is your ponies name?


----------

